# Differencies



## blue moon (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

just wantet to post some differencies in Tai Chi, compared to other martial arts that I have observed, and areas where I also notice that the "power concept" of external martial arts frequently sneeks in into peoples Tai Chi exercise.

The first issue is the "syncronized breathing". Exhaling when the movement expands and inhaling when the movement contracts or whithdraws.
Good Tai Chi instructors usually advises that breathing should be free, and not connected to the movement. One good way to exercise free breathing is to actually do the opposite, inhale when the movement expands, and exhale when the movement contracts. 
The problem with syncronized breathing, is that it suggests that there are stops in the Tai Chi form, like the focusing in Karate i.e.

Another issue is the concept of "accumulating power". Some Tai Chi practitioners seems to accumulate power through the form, creating an impression that the movements are connected with great strenght. Perhaps mostly practitioners that are interested in the martial aspect of Tai Chi.
This is not something I want to critcize, since Tai Chi has the ability to work on muscles and the strength of the body in a fantastic way. It is tempting to try to summon this strenght in the movements of Brush Knee, or the Fair Lady i.e. or in any part of the body, where the Tai Chi form creates a new sensation.
Instead, there is the possibllity to constantly empty the limbs and the whole body from strength, avoiding all kinds of concentrated force in any part of the body. Emptying the limbs gives room for Chi to flow.



Peter


----------



## deckboy (May 10, 2011)

If your postures are correct and your mind is on your form and you forget about any force you will have internal energy and just keep breathing in and out either way it works
practicing tai chi gets better every day always remember a teacher without a teacher is dangerous keep at it


----------



## Taijixiaojia (May 18, 2011)

deckboy said:


> If your postures are correct and your mind is on your form and you forget about any force you will have internal energy and just keep breathing in and out either way it works
> practicing tai chi gets better every day always remember a teacher without a teacher is dangerous keep at it


 
I think that is right. Do you practice Taijiquan? I am a fresh learner.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 19, 2011)

You will find the same view of breathing in Xingyiquan and Baguazhang as well

and what type of breathnig are you referring to Taoist or Buddhist?


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 19, 2011)

Xue Sheng  for those of us that do not know the difference would you please explain what is the difference between Taoist or Buddhist breathing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 19, 2011)

Readers digest version

Taoist - reverse breathing
Buddhist  regular breathing

Buddhist breathing is always first and Taoist breathing comes later and should never ever be forced and should always be relaxed


----------



## mograph (May 19, 2011)

Xuesheng, is it your opinion that day-to-day, it's best to breathe normally and that reverse breathing is only to be used when expressing a technique? (You know, like a push, press, peng sort of thing.)


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 19, 2011)

mograph said:


> Xuesheng, is it your opinion that day-to-day, it's best to breathe normally and that reverse breathing is only to be used when expressing a technique? (You know, like a push, press, peng sort of thing.)


 
Actually I&#8217;m not saying anything really

I do Taijiquan these days (form, tuishou, application) my breathing usually just changes to Taoist breathing I don not do it consciously it just ends up there.

I guess if I am saying anything it is don&#8217;t force it, eventually you will end up there.

I should however I guess I should now add that, IMO, you should always use natural breathing and only Taoist breathing if trained by a good sifu. It is real easy to hurt yourself if you try Taoist breathing on your own and/or force it

But as breathing applies to Taijiquan, Xingyiquan and Baguazhang (although I really should not speak for Bagua). Do not tie your breathing to anything&#8230; just breath.


----------



## deckboy (May 27, 2011)

Taijixiaojia said:


> I think that is right. Do you practice Taijiquan? I am a fresh learner.


 I teach yang family tai chi chuan and have private instruction from my sifu every month also when i can, i attend the yueng ma lee student association seminars theres always more to learn .I studied karate for 20 years but tai chi is far supperior in my opinion


----------

